# Aggression/pregnant rat



## ratmom6661 (Feb 2, 2021)

Hi guys, recently got from a breeder and the one male is very aggressive. Long story short, instead of the breeder taking him back, i was blocked. What can I do to work with him to make him.. nice? I’ve been bit 8 times. Drawn blood every single time and growls/hisses when he gets me.
anyway, that’s cool ig.
I also purchased two female rats, 7 weeks old and they’re pregnant. Are they going to be okay? Please give me advice. Help. Anything. I have their cages set up etc but what should I prepare myself for? TIA.
no rude comments needed


----------



## ratmom6661 (Feb 2, 2021)

ratmom6661 said:


> Hi guys, recently got from a breeder and the one male is very aggressive. Long story short, instead of the breeder taking him back, i was blocked. What can I do to work with him to make him.. nice? I’ve been bit 8 times. Drawn blood every single time and growls/hisses when he gets me.
> anyway, that’s cool ig.
> I also purchased two female rats, 7 weeks old and they’re pregnant. Are they going to be okay? Please give me advice. Help. Anything. I have their cages set up etc but what should I prepare myself for? TIA.
> no rude comments needed


And yes I am a breeder but I’ve never ever had a baby girl this young be pregnant. These where pets only. Not supposed to even be bred. I tried contacting breeding on fiancés account, was blocked again.


----------



## Rats4All (Feb 4, 2021)

I would say: 1) check the Preparing for Accidental Litters page. 2) check the Rat Behavior page. Also, you should probley house them all seperatly.


----------



## lfraser06 (Aug 5, 2020)

ratmom6661 said:


> And yes I am a breeder but I’ve never ever had a baby girl this young be pregnant. These where pets only. Not supposed to even be bred. I tried contacting breeding on fiancés account, was blocked again.


Sounds like the breeder knew the rats were pregnant. 
7 weeks is young, but not that young for rats to give birth. Make sure she has a safe place to build a nest and keep an eye on them once they arrive.


----------



## _dizzy_ (Mar 28, 2018)

That's awfully young for a rat. We have several threads in helping rats with hormonal aggression (HA) and rats with pregnancy. If the male has HA and you got the girls from the same breeder be prepared for maternal HA. 
If you can, try to get the word out that the breeder you bought from sucks. Put a warning out that they do not breed properly and their rats have aggression issues.


----------

